# Just wet cleaned my sensor for the first time myself.



## slclick (Feb 17, 2016)

I used Visible Dust EZ swabs with VDust Plus liquid. The green swab handle for FF (1.0) sensors. 

I cannot believe how easy it was and how good the results were. Cleaning a lens element is more difficult. Now, I wish I could clean my mirror (I know it doesn't effect the image) since I have a spot that drive me batty in my VF which won't dislodge with a rocket blower.

Yay for me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi siclick. 
I started off doing wet cleans but progressed to an Arctic Butterfly, very effective on all but the most stubborn marks. 
Wet cleaning is easy enough, but comes with its own risks. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Feb 17, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi siclick.
> I started off doing wet cleans but progressed to an Arctic Butterfly, very effective on all but the most stubborn marks.
> Wet cleaning is easy enough, but comes with its own risks.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I'd like to go that route on day but it's not in the budget. I had good light, a steady hand and everything went well. I did not over apply the solution or leave any on the edges. I performed before and after f/32 unfocused checks and the spots were 100% removed.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi siclick.
I was using the same visible dust system you are, when it came time to buy another box of swabs I nearly choked at the price. I decided there and then that the Arctic Butterfly was a viable long term solution especially as I found one new and unused on eBay for a bargain price. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2016)

The Movo Photo MV-B100 is something I'm interested in hearing more about. Very similar to the AB but less than $30.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2016)

When I get gunk on my sensor, its tough to get off. It usually takes five swabs for good wet cleaning. I've tried pre moistened ones with poor results, lens pens, and pec pads, all with poor results. 

Using eclipse solution with a swab has worked fine. I normally use a rocket blower, and seldom have to wet clean except when buying as used camera.


----------



## applecider (Feb 18, 2016)

Glad this topic came up as I was wondering what the best method of sensor cleaning is. The blower has been pretty effective for me but wanting to be prepared was thinking of the Arctic butterfly. The knock on it seems to be that the brush heads have a tendency to fly off the handle, is this true?


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 5, 2016)

I generally use the Arctic Butterfly as it works well on particulate matter. I managed to get some streaky goop on the sensor today that was rather stubborn. I resorted to using some polyester "Q-Tips" with the Smear-Away fluid. That left myriad little watermarks though. The final clean was done with three passes of the VD Swabs and Sensor Clean solution. It is now nice and clean. I generally change lenses in a controlled environment and rarely find dust on the sensor that the self-clean the 5D2 can't remove. I agree the price of the swabs is very high, but what else is there?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Apr 5, 2016)

Welcome to the club!    
Replacing computer Hard Drives with SSDs and independent sensor cleaning (I owned a 5D Classic!) are two activities that don't scare me.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 5, 2016)

I've wet cleaned my 10D (since sold), 20D and 5D sensors with Eclipse fluid and PecPads (wrapped and taped around a squared-off plastic knife) for years, without any issues. More than 3 years into ownership, I've yet to have a need to clean the sensor on my 5DIII, but I wouldn't hesitate to use the same method on it, if needed. 

But before I resort to wet cleaning on any body, I always take a crack at it with a rocket blower first, and then my LensPen SensorKlear loupe kit.

I've also wet cleaned the mirrors and focusing screens without issue. As *slclick* noted, dirt or dust on these elements don't impact image quality, but it bugs me to look through a viewfinder and see specs of crud.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 5, 2016)

First time was bit difficult (in many things), but after that I've done it countless times. Also cleaned my sensor many times. Have bunch of swabs, add solution. Swipe, inspect, maybe swipe again, inspect. Take picture, inspect. Swipe again if needed. I rather go too light/easy than too much, so usually it takes couple rounds, but almost never more then few minutes.


----------

